# 2013 Wilcox County Crappie Tournament



## Sharper (Mar 19, 2013)

This Event is April 13th, how is the Crappie fishing on the Alabama River now?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Starting to pick up around Bogue Chitto Creek down from Orrville. Water still looks bad and as of Saturday was 56.9 degs.


----------



## Sharper (Mar 19, 2013)

H2OMARK said:


> Starting to pick up around Bogue Chitto Creek down from Orrville. Water still looks bad and as of Saturday was 56.9 degs.


 

Thanks H20MARK, I also heard from Big Daddy Lawler, in Camden this afternoon he basicly said the same thing but fishing action was picking up this week while on the river.


----------

